# Cadel Evans - World Champion



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Time for some of the experts on this forum to eat humble pie.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

He could never get it on the MTB...but finally gets a monkey off his back with this win. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Bummer. Evans does not exemplify a world champion. He's a whiner a loudmouth and a poor sport. Still I can take solace in the fact that he will never win a grand tour.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, fair play - he actually attacked and look what happened.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Excellent win. Nobody else in the picture. Only way to win the worlds.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

WOW! Awesome! I'm not an Evans fan but I'm still glad! Wish I could have seen it though!


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

It was a great ride but it doesn't change the fact that he may be the most wooden rider in the peloton today. Coming across the line it looked less like a WC win and more like he was waving to his neighbors on a sunday morning..... blah


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Is it me or was Klobonov a bit of a sour grape. Why the constant sour face? Silver medal is still great.

Anyway, Cadel was fantastic and he deserves the gold medal and the jersey. Only a true champion would have the guts and skill to take off like that at the right moment.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Who would have bet $0.10 on the outcome of THAT race? Not me, that's for sure. A great ride but he sure is a strange bird and did the strangest victory salute I've ever seen.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Good for him. Nice to see a GT rider back in stripes rather than a one day racer. But I'm sure he'll still whine in the post race interview about how no one would help him, so he had to do it himself!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> He could never get it on the MTB...but finally gets a monkey off his back with this win. Who would have thunk it?


I guess anyone who's watched road cycling in the last 10 years or so would have thunk it. I'm not an Evans fan, but the guy's a hell of a racer.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

albert owen said:


> Time for some of the experts on this forum to eat humble pie.


Posting this in the TITLE TO A THREAD was obnoxious. Spoilers inside threads in Pro Cycling are one thing, but titles show up on the main page.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Undecided said:


> Posting this in the TITLE TO A THREAD was obnoxious. Spoilers inside threads in Pro Cycling are one thing, but titles show up on the main page.


If you didn't want to know the results, WTF were you doing on a pro cycling forum on the day of the Worlds?


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Bummer. Evans does not exemplify a world champion. He's a whiner a loudmouth and a poor sport. Still I can take solace in the fact that he will never win a grand tour.


He won a world cup in mountain biking.

Twice in fact.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadel_Evans


And haters gunna hate I suppose....I could find many, many worse role models out there for the children of today. 

Not going to begin to try and defend him, as you'll have your minds made up already on what you think of him. But try and show a little class for a man who thought he was going to be fired at the end of the TdF and frankly had a terrible season (with a self admitted 'worst day ever' on a bike). To turn around and win the Rainbow Jersey was one hell of an effort.


Props also to the 2 Matt's, Wes and Stuie who got him back into race contention.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> Good for him. Nice to see a GT rider back in stripes rather than a one day racer. But I'm sure he'll still whine in the post race interview about how no one would help him, so he had to do it himself!


He did not. Great credit to the Aussie team who brought it back at 40km to go. In the end, the winner has to do it himself. I think you've been watching too many TdFs.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Tinea Pedis said:


> He won a world cup in mountain biking.
> 
> Twice in fact.
> 
> ...


Yep, agreed. I think the big difference this year is that he's shown a propensity for attacking and he's become a much more enjoyable racer to watch.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> If you didn't want to know the results, WTF were you doing on a pro cycling forum on the day of the Worlds?


Re-read my post---the title shows up on the main page of the forum, not just the Pro Cycling sub forum.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Undecided said:


> Re-read my post---the title shows up on the main page of the forum, not just the Pro Cycling sub forum.


Were you waiting for the DVD to come out in November?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Spunout said:


> Were you waiting for the DVD to come out in November?


Uh, no, just for the TV broadcast later today.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Spunout said:


> Were you waiting for the DVD to come out in November?


Actually its being broadcast at 7pm est on universal sports if you didn't happen to catch the live video feed on the web site already.

Great attacking ride by Cadel, Im sure all the other favorites thought he was wasting his efforts in a "too early" attack before the final climb, watching him power away was great, perfect form and timing put to good use.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Undecided said:


> Uh, no, just for the TV broadcast later today.


I feel for you mate.

I had the Giants vs Green Bay final 2 years ago spoilt for me over the net (being in Australia and having to wait to get home and watch it).

I now avoid any electronic media if there's a sporting event I really care about watching and not knowing the result.


Lesson learnt the hard way  



Bring on Cadel's (and Australia's) defense in my home town next year!


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

Undecided said:


> Re-read my post---the title shows up on the main page of the forum, not just the Pro Cycling sub forum.



I agree with you. It is a d!ck move.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

Spunout said:


> He did not. Great credit to the Aussie team who brought it back at 40km to go. In the end, the winner has to do it himself. I think you've been watching too many TdFs.


C.E. had his more than his fair share of bad luck I guess..
All in all, Cadel Evans attack + win , and the animal Cancellara keeping the terrorised spanish-led peloton in check, made for the greatest race finale I've seen in a while!!


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

It worked into Cadel's hands that the Spanish were so motivated. Rod. sat on Kolobnev, Valverde and Sanchez sat on Cancellara. With Cadel gone up the road, nobody chased. Rodriguez helped a bit, but he didn't have much.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

The_Boy said:


> I agree with you. It is a d!ck move.


Yep. Anyone posting race results in the title of a thread should be permanently banned from the forum.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I dunno*

I've been on this forum longer than most and spoilers have always been non existent
if you don't want to know something, don't look here
there is a thread on forum rules and last I remembered there was no spoilers
they used to have it stickied, can we revive it??

btw, I wouldn't go to velonews.com or cyclingnews.com either on race day if I was so worried


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Undecided said:


> Re-read my post---the title shows up on the main page of the forum, not just the Pro Cycling sub forum.


So? Don't want spoilers, don't visit the site. It's called ROADbikereview. It's the day of the Worlds. Stop whining.


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

_I thought 'spoilers' were allowed in this forum. It says that in the forum title...."Note: Race results (spoilers) are always allowed in this forum".... guess a few members can't read...._

Cadel is a star. Well done to him to prove all his critics so wrong - how do you like them apples. Get used to this:

*Champion of the World - Cadel Evans!!!! *


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Congratulations to Cadel Evans*

Like him or hate him, everyone should be congratulating Cadel Evans. Having read the Velonews article, it sounds like this was no fluke. A lot of the "big guns" were riding well and made the final selection. Cadel attacked at the right moment and made it stick. If anyone could have counter, they would have. Sounds to me like he is beyond a doubt the a legitimate champion.

On a separate topic, I do agree that the thread title should not have contained a spoiler. That said, anyone really desiring to remain in the dark should have avoided electronic media (as others have said). Personally, I look forward to watching the Universal Sports coverage later today...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it was a good win - any time someone makes a late attack and solos in they deserve the win. There was some typical (for WC) negative racing behind with everyone sitting on Cancellera's wheel but that's racing.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Good win for Cadel. I don't particularly like him but the guy has definitely done his part to win some races. He definitely was due something after Hicapie and Cancellara screwed him out of a breakaway that wouldn't have existed if Cadel hadn't attacked to begin with.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> So? Don't want spoilers, don't visit the site. It's called ROADbikereview. It's the day of the Worlds. Stop whining.


I avoid cyclingnews, Pez, Velonews, etc., when I've yet to see a race I intend to watch, because those sites focus on races as a primary component of their coverage. You seem to assume the same logic should apply here (and indeed, absent some change in the layout, I will in the future consider the possibility that posters here will act in disregard of this layout problem, although they generally have better sense), but this forum is divided into numerous subforums, and racing discussion is but a small (and, save for a flaw regarding the layout, neatly segregated) part of it. 

Looking back, for example, to the recent grand tours, posters starting a new thread about a race (or a stage) in the Pro Cycling forum generally have the sense to refer to the event without giving away the result. Absent a site rule, posters can do whatever they want, of course, but it's unreasonable to claim that it's "whining" to hope to look at "Coaching" or the "Northern California" Regional Ride Forum for fear of encountering a spoiler about a pro race. Of course it's hardly a matter of life or death, but it seems like posting the spoiler in the title doesn't add much.

Sorry I didn't sum that up by reliance on an insult and an emoticon.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad to see Cadel take the win today, he's had some tough luck this year. 

Fabien did a hell of a lot of work today, he represents well.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators note.*

Spoilers are allowed in titles in the Procycling Forum. It would be nice if we could avoid them day of, but there is no requirement to do so.

-- BTW nice ride by Cadel and one that makes his team's year.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

This is what Cadel said after the win: "Evans said. “I have seven worlds medals from mountain biking at home, but none of them are gold. People say I never win, but today I won something pretty big.”

But on Wikipedia says he won it twice.
Did he win gold in MTB or not?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

alex0220 said:


> This is what Cadel said after the win: "Evans said. “I have seven worlds medals from mountain biking at home, but none of them are gold. People say I never win, but today I won something pretty big.”
> 
> But on Wikipedia says he won it twice.
> Did he win gold in MTB or not?


He won World Cups or maybe World Cup overalls but no World Championships, no rainbow jerseys...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Undecided said:


> I avoid cyclingnews, Pez, Velonews, etc., when I've yet to see a race I intend to watch, because those sites focus on races as a primary component of their coverage. You seem to assume the same logic should apply here (and indeed, absent some change in the layout, I will in the future consider the possibility that posters here will act in disregard of this layout problem, although they generally have better sense), but this forum is divided into numerous subforums, and racing discussion is but a small (and, save for a flaw regarding the layout, neatly segregated) part of it.
> 
> Looking back, for example, to the recent grand tours, posters starting a new thread about a race (or a stage) in the Pro Cycling forum generally have the sense to refer to the event without giving away the result. Absent a site rule, posters can do whatever they want, of course, but it's unreasonable to claim that it's "whining" to hope to look at "Coaching" or the "Northern California" Regional Ride Forum for fear of encountering a spoiler about a pro race. Of course it's hardly a matter of life or death, but it seems like posting the spoiler in the title doesn't add much.
> 
> Sorry I didn't sum that up by reliance on an insult and an emoticon.


Spoilers are allowed in this forum. When you're done whining, maybe you can talk about Cadel Evans, ok?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> He won World Cups or maybe World Cup overalls but no World Championships, no rainbow jerseys...


Yes, he won the world cup "Series" overall twice...but never the world championship "One Day" race.

So he was the World "Cup" champion twice...but never a "World Champion".


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I think Ballerini was probably right. Cancellara was maybe the strongest, but Evans was a deserving champion.

But kudos to Cancellara. No props to Sanchez for being a douche and coming around him at the end after sucking his wheel.

I think Pippo Pozzato's attack put some people in the hurt locker. A great day of racing. I do wish the US would have some representation up there though.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I've knocked Cadel over the years but I gotta give credit where it's due. Congrats on a good win.



I'm sure there will be enough time to call him a douche next year!


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

Cadel took advantage of the situation and came away with a win. Very Nice. I read his comments in the cyclingnews and velonews articles and didn't notice any thanks for his Aussie team mates...perhaps I just missed them? Without his compatriots burying themselves, Cadel might not have had the opportunity at the end of the race.

Cancellara, in my humble opinion, was the strongest today but covered too many attacks and didn't quite have enough at the end. Italy looked poised to take it, then Espana looked in the best position. Both those teams blew it.

Still, a great ride and win for Evans.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I thought Cadel was a douche but no more. He really raced like a champion today and was willing to lose to win. He put in a smart attack while Cancellara was trying to shatter the final selection and powered away with several kms to go -- despite Spain having 3 riders in that selection.

Cadel is now a champion and nobody can take that away from him. 

And to those knocking him about his victory salute -- like you would know how to salute after winning the Men's World RR championships.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*For how long ....*

Do we have to see C. evans wear the world's champion's jersey.... 

A WHOLE YEAR! :cryin:


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

pacificaslim said:


> Yep. Anyone posting race results in the title of a thread should be permanently banned from the forum.



Well at least you don't take things to the extreme. 

I never suggested there be a penalty for doing so, I understand it is within the rules. I also understand that inconsiderate people are just one of those things that you learn to live with.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> And to those knocking him about his victory salute -- like you would know how to salute after winning the Men's World RR championships.


Not only that, but he has tried his whole career, both road and MTB to win a World Championship event (not a series) and it's always evaded him. He's had medals, but never won.

It looks like he was overwhelmed with emotions and didn't really know how to react at the time. He's a reserved guy and not emotional like lots of people want him to be...so his reaction was exactly what I would expect from him.

I actually thought he was fairly classy with his salute instead of being over the top like we see so often :thumbsup:


----------



## IlikeBikes (Sep 15, 2007)

I like Cadel and Im happy for him. /thumbs up


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Well done Cadel. Can't think of a better way of saying "F**k you Silence-Lotto, you back-stabbing b**tards!"


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Lesson for you*



Undecided said:


> Uh, no, just for the TV broadcast later today.


I learned this a while ago. You have to totally stay off the site alltogether. There's a very vocal element among the people who see it live. They saw it live. They got to enjoy the as-it-happens excitement. So F*&$K everybody else. It's their little way of getting something for themselves and taking it away from others. 
So go through the other threads posted since the race ended and see if anybody has posted anything more important or interesting than the enjoyment you would have had watching the unknowns of the race unfold at your own leisure. If the answer is no, then make note, and never, EVER visit the site in race day. 
You've got to alter your activities to account for the lowest common denominator-the douche bag.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

"back stabbing"?? by S-L??

Do go on. I'm curious.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Jesse D Smith said:


> You've got to alter your activities to account for the lowest common denominator-the douche bag.


Got it. Thanks for the neat summary. 

I was a bit confused about the insistence with which the red-herring "argument" that "spoilers are allowed" was put forth as a response to the criticisms that this was obnoxious and inconsiderate, but I'm going to chalk that up to the same explanation.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

wow, what a surprise. When I had to leave my computer and the live (no sound) coverage with under 5k to go it looked for sure like Cancilara was out there to win. But when I got home from our annual postseason team outing I see Evans...sheesh! What a surprise. I was following a rainbow jersey holder all day, too. One of my team took the masters TT title just a few weeks ago...I was following a Loooooooong way behind..
I get a small second hand sense of how much that rainbow jersey really means...Kudos to all who earn the right to wear the real deal..


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

Smart riding. Nice Cadel acknowledged Bobridge's U23 ITT medal win. 

Now Bobridge is a fun rider to watch.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Tinea Pedis said:


> "back stabbing"?? by S-L??
> 
> Do go on. I'm curious.


For one, they considered cutting his contract after the Tour...yet, didn't really provide a team to help him. Of course, it would probably be better if he went to another team so that might have been a good deal for him.

Then he gets screwed by the team at the Vuelta on the wheel exchange.

Now he pulls home a World Championship...The kicker...He does it in a Team Australia jersey and not Silence Lotto :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Balderick said:


> Smart riding. Nice Cadel acknowledged Bobridge's U23 ITT medal win.
> 
> Now Bobridge is a fun rider to watch.


Jack is going to be/already is an animal of a rider. High hopes for him!


And Wookie, as much as I really would like to see Cadel move teams and have a few beefs with S-L and their set up, I thought the wheel change was simply bad luck.

And the rumours he was going to be sacked simply that. Nothing 'insider' or anything to say they were any better than scuttlebutt...only mention of sacking came from Cadel himself, and he said it in context of that's what he thought was going to be his fate, and was why he enjoyed the final week so much.

Would love a link or two if you have some sources that lend more weight to those claims?


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

awesometown said:


> It was a great ride but it doesn't change the fact that he may be the most wooden rider in the peloton today. Coming across the line it looked less like a WC win and more like he was waving to his neighbors on a sunday morning..... blah


I understand your perspective on Evans, but watch him walk from the podium after the race – he almost needed help, he was so stiff and tired. He left nothing on the road.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

The Moontrane said:


> I understand your perspective on Evans, but watch him walk from the podium after the race – he almost needed help, he was so stiff and tired. He left * everything* on the road.


Fixed it for you.
Well done CA!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> For one, they considered cutting his contract after the Tour...yet, didn't really provide a team to help him. Of course, it would probably be better if he went to another team so that might have been a good deal for him.
> 
> Then he gets screwed by the team at the Vuelta on the wheel exchange.
> 
> Now he pulls home a World Championship...The kicker...He does it in a Team Australia jersey and not Silence Lotto :thumbsup:


I'm with you on the strength of his support squad, but his team car was stuck behind other cars and/or riders on the wheel exchange, which is why he turned to neutral support. Hard to see how that's a stab in the back.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The race was designed to favor a GT rider more than a sprinter and Cadel Evans knew how to take advantage of it.

I was there, and when Cadel attacked I was rooting for Fabian.

But I think this is a well deserved win.


He gets a load of criticism because he never wins. But he is one of the most consistent riders on the Pro Tour, he ends allways around the Top 5 in any Tour or race he enters.

I think this is be a long overdue reward for all the work he has made these last years.

Loads of pics of the race here....

https://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll293/Salsa_Lover/cycling/Mendrisio09/?albumview=slideshow











some hotties too










Damn they are fast


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Would love a link or two if you have some sources that lend more weight to those claims?


Try this article


----------



## Wayne'O 75 (Sep 23, 2008)

As an Australian and a big Cadel fan, I love it that Cadel won, I was up to all hours of the night cheering him on. 
He is the first Australian to finish on the podium of the Le Tour, he is the first Australian to finish on the podium on the Vuelta (losing time on a hill stage due to a flat). He is the first Australian to win MTB World Cup (twice) and now he is the first Australian to win the World Champs. 
I am always trying to cheer him on and any Australian, but it was the whole Australian team (The Cyclones, including Stuart O'grady and Simon Gerrans, just to name a couple) that got him there to the finish last night. (Also the Australian team had a full contigent of nine guys as they are well ranked, compared to a cycling nation like France who did not)
Unfortunatley at Silence Lotto he does not have the team to back him. They have done some poor recruiting the last couple of years, Kohl for one (suspended for drugs). The team was usually built around Robbie McEwen for the sprinters jersey. 
I am the first to admit it that I don't think he attacks enough, (and cops a fair bit of flack here in Australia that he is weak) but hopefully now he knows what can happen if he does attack. 
But he has achieved more than most of us ever dream of. He has finished second in the Le Tour twice, when most of us are not professional cyclists and will never get picked for a team in the race. 
All that now I can say is congratulations Cadel, and I wish you all the best for next years season and the Le Tour.
GO CADEL :thumbsup:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Undecided said:



> Re-read my post---the title shows up on the main page of the forum, not just the Pro Cycling sub forum.


Dont go there...I did and got banned for two weeks.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

good year for ex-mtber's
first ryder gets breakout win, now the unthinkable with evans.

very kewl.......


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

kudo's to Cadel, and no, I would not have predicted him for the win. 

He did it in great style, using both smarts (playing off the Spain v Italy v Cancellara marking) and legs - did anyone notice he was out of the saddle for loooooong stretches up that last hill?

As to spoilers - I was at a race all day, got home to watch the on-demand on UniversalSports.com, and their front page..."Evans wins..."

Oh well, it was still a great race.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I was pulling for*

Spartacus but he was too well marked
he was still the main agitator which earns the guy plenty
Sanchez and Valverde wouldn't help him chase
sure they had a guy up the road but he was fading
Cadel made a great move, and then drilled itto the line
Congrats mr evans on a race well won


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

harlond said:


> I'm with you on the strength of his support squad, but his team car was stuck behind other cars and/or riders on the wheel exchange, which is why he turned to neutral support. Hard to see how that's a stab in the back.


Well...when you have a rider that has a legit shot at the overall GC win, you don't park yourself at the back of the line and expect nothing to happen. You get yourself up front and stay there in support of your rider if help is needed.

The team was slacking in that instance and should have been up behind him.

Such is life...Like I said, he would likely be better served on a different team.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Several thoughts (Rants). First, why do people keep touting the "spoilers are allowed" thing as a reason to post spoilers? You are _allowed _to spit in someones face, it doesnt mean you SHOULD or have to! All I know is this: the people who post here _regularly_ during the TDF, Giro etc.. do not feel the *overwhelming *urge to post the winner in the tilte, DESPITE the fact that they are _allowed _too. Its called common sense. You dont have to spoil it, so why do you? Are you a 3rd grader who wants to show everyone what you know?
BTW, how much dogma was shot to hell by this win? Not just the Cadel-related dogma, but what about all the US riders for whom this course didnt suit them? What? It suited Cadel, a GT rider! 
And what about all the panzie sprinters who HAVE to leave the Vuleta early so as not to upset their fragile legs for worlds? Cadel, as GC guy, is riding himself to deaths door for the WHOLE Vuelta, and kicks everyones arse at Worlds. So much for rest!! 
And another thing, everything is perspective, I saw a lot of "excuses" fromthe guys who didnt win. Its not just cadel. 
And finally, congats to our all star US team for their 59th, 79th, 94th, 98th, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF finish. I guess the course suited them better than our best riders who stayed home.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Undecided said:


> Posting this in the TITLE TO A THREAD was obnoxious. Spoilers inside threads in Pro Cycling are one thing, but titles show up on the main page.


I don't mind spoilers in the thread but seeing the spoiler in the thread title ruined the race for me. 

That said, congrats to Cadel. He rode a great race.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> Well...when you have a rider that has a legit shot at the overall GC win, you don't park yourself at the back of the line and expect nothing to happen. You get yourself up front and stay there in support of your rider if help is needed.
> 
> The team was slacking in that instance and should have been up behind him.
> 
> Such is life...Like I said, he would likely be better served on a different team.


the team cars have designated positions in the caravan.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

den bakker said:


> the team cars have designated positions in the caravan.


Team cars are re-numbered every morning in order of the GC riders. So S-L should have been car 2 or 3 that day. 

But on that mountain, with neutral service and media vehicles all over the place it is tough. First thing to happen when the race starts to break up on a climb is that Comm 1 (the chief commisaire) will put up the 'block' (a red paddle) to keep the caravan away from the action (no cars in the middle of the groups). This slows the caravan as the race goes up the road. Necessary for good competition. Sucks if you get a flat at that exact time.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Wayne'O 75 said:


> As an Australian and a big Cadel fan, I love it that Cadel won, I was up to all hours of the night cheering him on.





You guys weren't setting fire to stuff and turning over police cars, were you?


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

cityeast said:


> Try this article


Thanks, but that still tells me nothing and gives no more evidence to support the 'sacking' rumour was nothing more than that, a rumour.

Don't get me wrong though, I would dearly love to see him move teams. S-L haave no idea when it comes to actually winning a GT. And they have said in years past that their main focus, like a lot of Belgium, are the Classics.

That should have been enough for Cadel to be all WTF??!!

Couple that with some terrible luck (Khol, Popovych, crashing in 2008, etc) and it all = Cadel needs to move.


But can't see any team looking for a GC team leader, so my guess is he'll be stuck there for next year again :mad2:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

bigmig19 said:


> Several thoughts (Rants). First, why do people keep touting the "spoilers are allowed" thing as a reason to post spoilers? You are _allowed _to spit in someones face, it doesnt mean you SHOULD or have to!


Uh, no. If you stick your nose in someone's face while they're spitting don't whine about the loogie in your eye.

Let's stick to Cadel's accomplishments, ok? If you want to start a thread dedicated to whining, by all means do it.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

bigmig19 said:


> And what about all the panzie sprinters who HAVE to leave the Vuleta early so as not to upset their fragile legs for worlds? Cadel, as GC guy, is riding himself to deaths door for the WHOLE Vuelta, and kicks everyones arse at Worlds. So much for rest!!


Good point. I had watched the daily Vuelta abandons and was pleased to see Basso, Evans, and Valverde finishing what they started and making the World's final selection. 
I don't care for Evans, but I have HUGE respect for him not just riding, but being a factor in all three GT's and then topping it off with a satisifying rainbow jersey.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*next 2 years*

worlds will be lame
sprinters courses
yawn
this year was great 
glad to see 'all arounders' have their day
Cadel has been close in some spring classics as well
couple good Lombardy results
5th and 7th at L-B-L
2nd Fleche Wallone (and a 5th)


----------



## Wayne'O 75 (Sep 23, 2008)

ti-triodes said:


> You guys weren't setting fire to stuff and turning over police cars, were you?


Nah. Cycling doesn't really make front page news here. I am fan of cycling, and get a lot sleepless nights during the Giro and Tour. During the Tour we seem to get a lot of closet 'experts'.
As for the World Champs, barely a mention.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> worlds will be lame
> sprinters courses
> yawn
> this year was great
> ...


that's an interesting angle - this is the first time a top GC Tour contender/consistent rand tour gpodium finisher won the Worlds since LeMond (Armstrong wasn't GC man in 1993). It will be Cavendish playground for the next two years.


----------



## coldass (Oct 8, 2007)

55x11 said:


> that's an interesting angle - this is the first time a top GC Tour contender/consistent rand tour gpodium finisher won the Worlds since LeMond (Armstrong wasn't GC man in 1993). It will be Cavendish playground for the next two years.


I think you're forgetting Olano and Bugno hey?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Actually this was the intention of this WC organisation.

The reason was, that Medrisio organised the 71 tour won by Eddy Merckx.

They said on the earleir interviews that at that time it was usual for a WC to be also a GT contender and be in rainbow stripes for the GTs, but in the last decades the WC have only favored sprinters that in some cases did nothing interesing on the GTs.

So, they specifically picked a circuit that would favor a GT type of rider.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Interesting to see what Evans can do when he has a decent team to back him up and tow him around. Perhaps history would be different if he didn't ride for Silence Lotto.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

He's still a wanker.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

55x11 said:


> that's an interesting angle - this is the first time a top GC Tour contender/consistent rand tour gpodium finisher won the Worlds since LeMond (Armstrong wasn't GC man in 1993). It will be Cavendish playground for the next two years.


don't forget that once upon a time GC guys also contended for the classics - when was the last time a tour winner raced Paris-Roubaix? Tuesdays were sprint training days for Lemond - - in 89 he outsprinted Kelly to win the WC.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Wayne'O 75 said:


> Nah. Cycling doesn't really make front page news here. I am fan of cycling, and get a lot sleepless nights during the Giro and Tour. During the Tour we seem to get a lot of closet 'experts'.
> As for the World Champs, barely a mention.


Shocking eh.

At least I live in Geelong - front row seats for next year


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

*he just couldn't help it, could he!!!...*

"I wasn't the protected rider from the Australian team. That honour fell to Simon Gerrans."
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/evans-world-title-reward-for-silence-lotto

That does it. From nr 1 cyclist on my "list" he just made it out of it ...
That's just not a winner attitude.. and not even sporty or polite.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats to Cadel! 

Whatever you may feel about him, his "whining", his me-against-the-world attitude etc. - he did what he needed to do to win. Unfortunately, in doing so he took that honor away from my man Fabian - who probably did too much work at the front - setting him-self up for one of the hangers-on to sprint past him as Cadel did.

"Wooden" Cadel was very emotional after his win - made me like him a little bit more. After the constant bashing he received from the media (as well as here) that he was always the bridesmaid and never the bride, that his best days were behind him, that he should give-up GC aspirations etc. - imagine how he felt! An amazing victory.

Like it or not, Cadel earned the rainbow jersey - perhaps this will push him to the next level with a new team in 2010?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

brblue said:


> "I wasn't the protected rider from the Australian team. That honour fell to Simon Gerrans."
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/evans-world-title-reward-for-silence-lotto
> 
> That does it. From nr 1 cyclist on my "list" he just made it out of it ...
> That's just not a winner attitude.. and not even sporty or polite.


Personally I think your reading too much into this he wasn't whining or complaining just stating a fact something other riders have done when they won but were not the team leader on that day. Had he followed up with comments about how the team let him down etc. you would have more of an argument.

I think Cadel has been fairly careful about what he has said about the support he got considering the inside scoop is that no one wanted to ride in support of him, which if true, should piss him off.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Rough road ahead?*



LostViking said:


> Like it or not, Cadel earned the rainbow jersey - perhaps this will push him to the next level with a new team in 2010?


Curse of the rainbow. Who was the last rider to really have a great season after winning worlds? For a number of reasons most riders seem to dip in results and performance following a worlds win. Boonen won Flanders in 2006 wearing the rainbow jersey, plus E3 and Scheldeprijs and had a pretty solid year. After Bettini won in 2006 he won Lombardy 2 weeks later but his 2007 results were sparse until he won worlds again. Camenzind also won Lombardy after winning worlds in 1998 but his 1999 was a wash. Freire had a good 2000 season after his first worlds but his seasons after 2001 and 2004 worlds were pretty lean. Cipollini had a poor 2003 season after a huge 2002. Ballan was unlucky for most of 2009. Museeuw did not win much in 1997 after his win in 1996. Vainsteins, did he ever really ride well again after winning in 2000? Astarloa after 2003? Luc Leblanc won in 1994 and joined Le Groupement!

It really is hard to know why the "curse" exists. The WC in his white kit is certainly slightly more marked but in this day and age of radio racing (ahem) the riders always know when a big rider is on the attack. Some riders say after winning the WC they have a more busy winter and do not have the downtime and rest needed. Some guys just seem to have extremely bad luck - Leblanc, Ballan, Astarloa. And maybe there is just the false expectation that the WC should win more in the following season.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Eric_H said:


> Curse of the rainbow. Who was the last rider to really have a great season after winning worlds? For a number of reasons most riders seem to dip in results and performance following a worlds win. Boonen won Flanders in 2006 wearing the rainbow jersey, plus E3 and Scheldeprijs and had a pretty solid year. After Bettini won in 2006 he won Lombardy 2 weeks later but his 2007 results were sparse until he won worlds again. Camenzind also won Lombardy after winning worlds in 1998 but his 1999 was a wash. Freire had a good 2000 season after his first worlds but his seasons after 2001 and 2004 worlds were pretty lean. Cipollini had a poor 2003 season after a huge 2002. Ballan was unlucky for most of 2009. Museeuw did not win much in 1997 after his win in 1996. Vainsteins, did he ever really ride well again after winning in 2000? Astarloa after 2003? Luc Leblanc won in 1994 and joined Le Groupement!
> 
> It really is hard to know why the "curse" exists. The WC in his white kit is certainly slightly more marked but in this day and age of radio racing (ahem) the riders always know when a big rider is on the attack. Some riders say after winning the WC they have a more busy winter and do not have the downtime and rest needed. Some guys just seem to have extremely bad luck - Leblanc, Ballan, Astarloa. And maybe there is just the false expectation that the WC should win more in the following season.



Cipo blamed it on all the extra dinners and functions he had to go to after he won the worlds. That makes as much sense as anything else. More boozing= less training.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

brblue said:


> "I wasn't the protected rider from the Australian team. That honour fell to Simon Gerrans."
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/evans-world-title-reward-for-silence-lotto
> 
> That does it. From nr 1 cyclist on my "list" he just made it out of it ...
> That's just not a winner attitude.. and not even sporty or polite.


Hello knee...meet jerk.

Just wow.


----------

